# Zaino VS Blackfire



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Right as the title suggests I'm looking for some advice on LSP, Soon i'm going to be doing some minor paint correction and detail work on mine, my girlfriends and my friends cars.
Mine being a mid metalic blue, the Mrs, metalic black and my friends dark metalic blue. With that in mind could someone advise on the best LSP, I was thinking either ZAIO followed by Z2 then Z8 or the Blackfire Wet Diamond kit.

I'm understand everyone has a favourite product so I'm interested in hearing from people that have used both products and can give a proper evaluation of both.
As I understand it both products have a good durability so that doesn't really concern me, am I on the mark here or have I missed a better product all together?

Thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

never used that wet diamond kit but have used the wet ice over fire kit from polished bliss and its excellent on dark cars. Although i know very little about the zanio stuff so cant answer you on that.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

For ease of use and deep wet finish, Blackfire wins hands down for me.

Used to be quite fond of Zaino, but it does sometimes have a fussy nature with certain paints and this did put me of using it.

Quite a few recent write-ups in my studio profile with Blackfire used as the LSP on a variety of colours.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in agreement with Rob i was a big fan of blackfire products then tried Zaino.

For me and this is just my personal opinion, Blackfire is easier to apply i think gives a more glass like finish but it doesnt have the durability of Zaino up to 7-8 months easy.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackfire all the way, just too easy right across the board :thumb:


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, Blackfire it is then!


----------



## g_man_mail (Mar 20, 2010)

I have blackfire AFPP and GEP in my kit. Love the look you get from applying these. Previously I had applied both by hand but have now aquired a DA.

Are both products trim safe? And is there a benefit applying with a DA? I would presume the filling effect of GEP would be enhanced by using the DA.

Any thoughts or experiences would be appreciated.

G


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

As above the draw back of the Sonus, Blackfire and Four Star sealants is the durability but they are all super slick, extremely easy to apply so for a regular user are great. 

The Zaino with Z8 I find just as slick and kills them on durability with ease. If you have the time then I'd say Zaino is the best technically but a quick slick sealant then Sonus, blackfire or Fourstar.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

g_man_mail said:


> I have blackfire AFPP and GEP in my kit. Love the look you get from applying these. Previously I had applied both by hand but have now aquired a DA.
> 
> Are both products trim safe? And is there a benefit applying with a DA? I would presume the filling effect of GEP would be enhanced by using the DA.
> 
> ...


Best to keep them off trims wherever possible.

You can apply them by hand or DA: generally we apply by hand as it's actually slightly faster but they're both great by DA too.

You should be looking at 4 months durability from GEP topped with one coat of AFPP, more if you layer the AFPP.


----------



## g_man_mail (Mar 20, 2010)

John

I think i remember reading that you sometimes used PB Blackhole under AFPP. Would you recommend this over the GEP. I have both in my collection. 

I was using Blackfire last year, then went on to Gtechniq C2 for the winter. Missing the look AFPP gave so considering moving back when I get time to do a full detail.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

If your paint is pretty much correct, the GEP followed by AFPP is best as you'll get the best bonding and hence durability. 

If you have some light defects which need filled, Black Hole has, in my experience, more filling capabilities than GEP so it might be better in these circumstances.


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> If your paint is pretty much correct, the GEP followed by AFPP is best as you'll get the best bonding and hence durability.
> 
> If you have some light defects which need filled, Black Hole has, in my experience, more filling capabilities than GEP so it might be better in these circumstances.


Would you recommend using something like Acrylic Prime before GEP and/or AFPP?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Prime will pull some more deep seated grime out of the surface so if you wanted to use it, use it before GEP. 

Not actually tried that combination but I can see no reason why Prime, GEP then AFPP wouldn't work. You'd lose the sealant base qualities of Prime but you would benefit from the cleaning properties.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Could you use AFPP after Z2/Z5 Pro?


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely no reason to use it...


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

For me zaino is the better choice but i would use z5 on dark paint instead of z2 and then top with z8


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

I have used Z8 and GEP and AFPP...
I prefer the Blackfires look on my metallic blue car. The only downside with Blackfires is that you can not apply multiple layers in a single day.... need to wait 8 hours minimum ( 24 hours recommended ) between layers.


----------



## Shuff01 (Feb 3, 2011)

Am I right in thinking Z5 has some cut in it? I'm prepping the paint with Ultrafina on a blue 3M pad so was looking for purely a sealant really


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No it has very mild fillers


----------

